# Nemett 15cc Engine plans



## John S (Jun 13, 2012)

Some while ago we contacted Malcolm Stride with a view to converting the Lynx engine into files that could be done on a CNC.
Malcolm was very agreeable with this and we bought a set of plans and started work, some while later we bought 5 more sets to go with the files which were part finished.

Soon after this we learnt of Malcolm's death and work stopped and the paper was was put away safely, that safely it has only just re-appeared ???

Due to copyright issues since his death we have decided not to go along with his engine but do one from a clean sheet of paper so we are selling the 5 sets of plans.

These are genuine plans and not photocopies. The build book also accompanies the plans and runs to 80 odd pages, there are no drawings in the book.
These are in first class condition and none have been used.

Sold on a first come first served basis for £40 per set of drawings and book. Plans are on 14 sheets of A3, book on A4 and will be sold together, as I only have the 5 complete sets I will not split.

Postage in the UK is £4.50, will have to find out what overseas postage is.

Contact via email at john [at] stevenson-engineers.co.uk please.


----------



## waynes world (Jun 14, 2012)

correct me if im wrong but i think david clark of model engineer uk has the rights from my understanding , he is on here check with him to get some verification on your word as you will be jumped upon from many on here, "just saying"


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 15, 2012)

WW,

If you read John's post correctly.



> Due to copyright issues since his death we have decided not to go along with his engine but do one from a clean sheet of paper so we are selling the 5 sets of plans.



That has already been taken into account.


John


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 15, 2012)

As Bogs says nothoing wrong with selling on existing plans, it would only be an issue if JS was printing off more copies and selling those.

J


----------



## BronxFigs (Apr 4, 2013)

Is there a seller of these plans/drawings, etc. within the United States?  Even a private sale?

Frank


----------



## waynes world (Apr 4, 2013)

refer to post #2 it would be easier .go to the model engineer uk web site plans list they are there as you can get 2 ways , plans or plans + build articals.


----------



## BronxFigs (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.  I'll try that convoluted route.

Frank

EDIT.....Update.  Did as suggested.  Plans and construction book are available, and can be ordered through the Model Engineer site.  Expensive, but, available.


----------



## fishy-steve (Jul 11, 2017)

I know this is an old post but I'm interested in the book. I have a set of plans but would really benefit  from the book.
I know it's  a long shot.

Steve.


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 11, 2017)

Traplet publications now hold the rights, they list the plans with the book but may be worth contacting them to see if they will sell you just the book


----------



## fishy-steve (Jul 11, 2017)

Cheers Jason.


----------

